# Setup Routine?



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

Our first trip is in two weeks (to Cherrystone in VA.) and I was just curious what everyone's normal and most efficient setup routines are? Unhook trailer, level accordingly, stabilize, hook up, awning, etc...

I searched the site a number of times and have found no mention of anyones routine... in an attempt to not look foolish I was wondering if I might be able to borrow from what everyone else is doing!

Thanks!
Sonny


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

pull or back in....level side to side....CHOCK WHEELS.....unhook....level up and down....put stabilizers down.....plug in power....hook up water...hook up sewer.....Wife puts out slide and antenna up....pull out awnig....set out chairs..lights...go inside and put TV up on shelf.....grab a beer and sit down.... go to grocery store and buy food.


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> pull or back in....level side to side....CHOCK WHEELS.....unhook....level up and down....put stabilizers down.....plug in power....hook up water...hook up sewer.....Wife puts out slide and antenna up....pull out awnig....set out chairs..lights...go inside and put TV up on shelf.....grab a beer and sit down.... go to grocery store and buy food.


get the beer first......


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

OuttaHere said:


> pull or back in....level side to side....CHOCK WHEELS.....unhook....level up and down....put stabilizers down.....plug in power....hook up water...hook up sewer.....Wife puts out slide and antenna up....pull out awnig....set out chairs..lights...go inside and put TV up on shelf.....grab a beer and sit down.... go to grocery store and buy food.


get the beer first......
[/quote]

That's my setup, with the beer directly after level side to side and trailer off the ball of the truck and truck shut off, I idle my diesel to cool the turbo and trans while I unhook. Level front to back, stab jacks, slide next. Power might be first (to run the AC) if it's really hot so DW isn't cooking in the trailer setting up the table, couch and last minute things inside.

I'm the water, sewer, electric, tower person, she does the pretty things inside and makes it nice and tighty.

There is no wrong way to setup, you'll learn what works best for you.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have made a checklist on a Word document for setting up/taking down. It is all programmed in my mind now, but was good to have. I would be more than happy to email it to you. Just PM me with your email address.

Bill


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

I always check distance to water, electric, and sewer before unhooking from the TV.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

dgilmore12 said:


> I always check distance to water, electric, and sewer before unhooking from the TV.


That is some words of wisdom right there! It only takes once of having to put all the stabilezer jacks back up and hooking the TT back up to the truck to move 2 feet closer for you to learn that lesson! Of course I am not saying that I have ever done that


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> pull or back in....level side to side....CHOCK WHEELS.....unhook....level up and down....put stabilizers down.....plug in power....hook up water...hook up sewer.....Wife puts out slide and antenna up....pull out awnig....set out chairs..lights...go inside and put TV up on shelf.....grab a beer and sit down.... go to grocery store and buy food.


pull or back in....level side to side..Grab a beer..CHOCK WHEELS..Grab a beer...unhook..Grab a beer..level up and down.Grab a beer...put stabilizers down..Grab a beer...plug in power..Grab a beer..hook up water..Grab a beer.hook up sewer.....Wife puts out slide and antenna up....pull out awnig..Grab a beer..set out chairs..lights...go inside and put TV up on shelf.....grab a beer and Pass out.... go to grocery store and buy food.

Its amazing how similar our set-up routine is.









Brad


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> I idle my diesel to cool the turbo and trans while I unhook.


I do this as well even though they say idling is not good for the 6.7's. I've been looking for a good remote start w/ a turbo timer built in but without the alarm. Haven't had much luck finding one though.

Brad


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I think you'll find the same as we have, that the other campers are more than happy to show a newbie the ropes!! Our first trip was to a fairgrounds, so space was TIGHT!! We had like 5 people there in 30 seconds to help. I just said this is our first trip out, and they were on us like you know what!!. 
And since you and I both have red trucks, and the 29rls, we already have our television in place, so can skip that task!!
Really just relax, take your time, and remember everyother person in the CG had a first time out too!! 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Depending on your TT or 5'er configuration, if the sewer hose will be routed under the slide as mine typically has to, I layout the sewer hose support/slinky and hook up the sewer hose before letting the DW put the slide out. And yes, when it is HOT, the power is the FIRST thing to get done as soon as the 5'er is where it's going and level side to side...takes a while to cool down.

Have fun.
Brent


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

OuttaHere said:


> pull or back in....level side to side....CHOCK WHEELS.....unhook....level up and down....put stabilizers down.....plug in power....hook up water...hook up sewer.....Wife puts out slide and antenna up....pull out awnig....set out chairs..lights...go inside and put TV up on shelf.....grab a beer and sit down.... go to grocery store and buy food.


get the beer first......
[/quote]

X2! Cold and frosty, first!

Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here are two checklist,one for setup, one for breakdown. These are for a fifth wheel, but you can tailor it to a TT. The G/V indicates who responsibility - I'm the G.

Good luck. Glenn

At Campsite
1	Secure Dogs
2	Drop tailgate
3	Level RV side-to-side
4	Chock Wheels
5	Connect 30 Amp power
6	Connect Water Line
7	Fold Down Steps & Door Handle
8	Turn On Air Conditioner
9	Extend Slide-out
10	Check if Hot Water tank is filled by turning on tap
11	Turn On Hot Water Heater
12	Turn On Refrigerator Dehumidifier 
13	Open window blinds
14	Put Dogs on cables 
15	Put out Dogs Water
16	Extend front stabilizer legs & pin
17	Disconnect Breakaway Cable
18	Unplug trailer harness
19	Remove Latch safety pin 
20	Retract latch handle to full open position
21	Raise tongue until plate clears hitch
22	Pull truck out from under RV
23	Level RV front-to-back
24	Extend rear stabilizer jacks
25	Extend awning, attach lights and de-flappers 
26	Put down Carpet
27	Put out flags
28	Put out table and chairs

At Campsite
1	Lower TV Antenna
2	Close windows blinds
3	Close window blinds
4	Lock shower door
5	Turn off Hot Water heater
6	Turn off air conditioner/furnace
7	Sweep top of slide-out
8	Retract slide-out
9	Fold away steps & Door Handle
10	Store outside cooktop & disconnect propane line
11	Take down flags
12	Store Awning
13	Disconnect water line
14	Retract rear stabilizer jacks
15	Hook up to hitch
Drop tailgate
Raise tongue to 1/2" - 1" above hitch plate
Retract latch handle to full open position
Ensure slider is in locked position
Back kingpin into latch
Ensure latch is completely closed
Insert latch safety pin 
Plug in trailer harness
Secure breakaway cable
Retract front stabilizer legs
Repin front stabilizers in highest position
Close tailgate
Remove wheel chocks
16	Unplug power cable
17	Perform circle survey
18	Retrieve wheel level boards
19	Check turn signal, brake light and electric brake operation
At Dump site
20	Dump holding tanks
21	Check lug-nut torque
22	Lock entry door
23	Fold away steps
24	Lock storage compartments
25	Turn off Overdrive
At Storage site
26	Turn off propane tanks 
27	Turn off refrigerator & dehumidifier
28	Lock entry door
29	Fold away steps
Notes: Things to restock, repair, or clean.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Pretty much what everyone else has said. I usually put out the slide prior to final leveling just in case. Remember, the stabilizers are just that, not leveling jacks. Use something under the tires for side to side leveling and the tongue jack for front to back leveling. After you get it level, THEN put down the stabilizers. If you use them to jack up the trailer, you can twist your frame. If you have trouble opening and closing your doors, first check the dealer removed the door blocks (little black plastic blocks on top and bottom of door held in with phillips head screw). If they have been removed, then you probably have your frame kinked...just release some pressure off the stabilizers and you should be good to go. Oh, and double check you have room for your slide to come out and not hit trees/elect box, etc. Nothing more embarrassing than getting it leveled out, then having to hook up and move it








Remember, if you have any questions, just ask a fellow camper...they (we) love to impart our "extensive" knowledge base on newbies







BOL and enjoy the Outback!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good lists !!
*Dont forget to check for clearance so the slides can open...... *


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

OuttaHere said:


> pull or back in....level side to side....CHOCK WHEELS.....unhook....level up and down....put stabilizers down.....plug in power....hook up water...hook up sewer.....Wife puts out slide and antenna up....pull out awnig....set out chairs..lights...go inside and put TV up on shelf.....grab a beer and sit down.... go to grocery store and buy food.


get the beer first......
[/quote]

x2 on the beer! 86 the grocery store. Otherwise, everything else is the same.


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

I also connect to power and check the water supply before leveling. I have added a volt meter inside the OB and check to make sure all is well and that the cord will reach. I started this after doing a complete setup once only to find that there was no water at my site, it had frozen. Luckily I had a full tank and was set for the night. Had to move the next day though. So, I always open the faucet and make sure there is water and check the power just after pulling in.

Enjoy the OB, great pick!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I do some things a little out of order, but it has proven to be a great time-saver a few times. I have a tape measure in the door pocket. First, I check slide clearance. Then, distance to utility hookups as compared to length of hose, sewer hose, power cord, etc. The object is to avoid having to re-hitch and move. Next check to be sure electric is hot, water is wet, and sewer isn't backed up to the top. I check water pressure so I know if I need to use the pressure regulator or not. If it isn't over 60 lbs, I leave it in the water bin. Especially with the little in-line ten buck ones, you get much better flow without it (thus I use a house style).

Then, I will move forward or backward just enough to get the side to side leveling boards or leggos set, then move onto them and set chocks. I check side to side level one more time, then pull out the sewer hose first (it is under the slide), then the water hose, then the electric cord. I plug in the electric so the a/c can be turned on if it's hot, then unhitch. I hook up the rest of the stuff while PK puts the slides out and sets up her stuff.

Sluggo


----------



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you to everyone! The fact that everyone takes time out to be so helpful here continues to amaze me... With a compilation of everyone's routine I'm confident now things will go smoothly on our first trip out. Otherwise I'll add a "beer" between steps til things do start go smoothly.









Thanks again,
Sonny


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

This all seems strange to me no where did it mention where the significant other( i.e. back of trailer spotter) yells at the driver "If you don't like what I'm telling you then you can back the thing in your self!" I also don't see where the dogs run off because the kids have opened the door to the truck.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> I idle my diesel to cool the turbo and trans while I unhook.


I do this as well even though they say idling is not good for the 6.7's. I've been looking for a good remote start w/ a turbo timer built in but without the alarm. Haven't had much luck finding one though.

Brad
[/quote]

Do you have the high idle feature enabled on your 6.7? I asked the dealer to do it when they did the latest flash update about two months ago, and it really helps with the idle problem because you can really bump the RPMs up alot.

Another thing I do when setting up in addition to checking the water, sewer and power location is check for trees, etc on the door side that would hinder the awning from being put up.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Check campsite for any obstacles before backing in and at the same time, check location of hook ups, check clearance of trees for opening slide and awning. Back in and level side to side, hook up sewer, electric and water to get Fridge on 110 and AC on if needed. Also my sewer connection is under my slide so the sooner I do that, the sooner the DW can open slide and get interior set up finished. Then I finish breaking unit apart and finish front to rear leveling and anything else I will use.

Beaking camp can be done in any order you find works, just always walk around entire unit in both directions ( you see different things at different angles) before moving to leave including interior. I have shown my DW what to check for and have her also do the pre move walk around unit. We do the same thing before we pull out of our driveway.

If you stop anywhere, fuel, bathroom, do a quick once around. If you leave the unit at all, such as truck stops, McDonalds, always walk around unit. I have had comp doors unlatched (they are always locked), people have had someone loosens bikes trying to steal, etc.

John


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

The enroute walk-around is an excellent suggestion. Gives you a chance to whack/kick tires, (I got a cheap remote thermometer from Harbor Freight to check hub temps), check bikes for tightness on the rack, and check your hitch. I keep a lock on mine. More than one unfortunate has driven out from under the front of his fiver, or had the hitch come off the ball, because some sicko messed with it.

Also, always before we take off, last thing before DW climbs in is a light check. You'd think that big "C" on the Prodigy would be enough, but we check'em all anyway.

Sluggo


----------

